# Zam's Picture Thread



## ZamWiesel (Oct 31, 2008)

This is Chewy James, my G. rosea. I recently found out he is actually a she but decided to keep the name anyway.










I'm going to eat you!



My friend is terrified of spiders, although it's hard to tell from this picture.



Giving Master Chief a hug. Awwww!



Her guardians will contain her ferocity.


----------



## jb7741 (Oct 31, 2008)

AWESOME. I love the guards. Stops her from killing and eating small children.


----------



## ZamWiesel (Nov 6, 2008)

She wanted to go for a ride on my motorcycle.


----------



## olablane (Nov 6, 2008)

Nothing like a biker bi...!!!!


----------



## ZamWiesel (Nov 8, 2008)

*New OBTs*

Some pics of my dad (jb7741) and I's OBT Slings. There are 10 in the enclosure but most are hiding.


----------



## jb7741 (Nov 8, 2008)

Those came out pretty good. Did any of the macro shots turn out?


----------



## ZamWiesel (Nov 8, 2008)

Those were with macro.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 8, 2008)

I LOVE  ur first pics  hahah =))


----------



## ZamWiesel (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanx. I'm sure I will have more with some of my other figures. Maybe have Optimus Prime vs a raging horde of OBT slings.:evil:


----------



## ZamWiesel (Nov 9, 2008)

Not sure what species of spider this is. I was on vacation in Australia when I found him. He was enjoying a nice snack. It was one of the major highlights of my trip.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 10, 2008)

a nice and big snack  xD tasty(?) 

Cool pics  keep em coming =)


----------



## ZamWiesel (Nov 14, 2008)

Thirsty girl!


----------



## ZamWiesel (Dec 6, 2008)

*Update!*

Now that I'm back from vacation I thought I'd post a few updated pics of my T's.

OBT Sling


----------



## ZamWiesel (Dec 6, 2008)

Chewy










Arachnid Vs. Reptile


----------



## jb7741 (Dec 8, 2008)

checkin her e-mail;P


----------



## ZamWiesel (Dec 18, 2008)

*Hide and seek*

Chewy has decided to barricade herself in her hide. She has webbed her entrance and blocked the back of her cave with substrate.


----------



## squeaky10199 (Dec 18, 2008)

getting ready to molt?


----------



## ZamWiesel (Dec 18, 2008)

I think so. She has been in pre-molt for a while now. I've only had her for about 3 months so this is her first molt under my care.


----------



## ZamWiesel (Jan 6, 2009)

*OBT first molt.*


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 6, 2009)

Cool pics


----------



## ZamWiesel (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 6, 2009)

I Like It!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 7, 2009)

The bear grylls of little obt's builds his first shelter out of sticks it found.


----------



## jb7741 (Jan 7, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> The bear grylls of little obt's builds his first shelter out of sticks it found.


Its a hillbilly T. It wanted a log cabin.


----------



## ZamWiesel (Jan 7, 2009)

Ingenious little things aren't they?


----------



## ZamWiesel (Jan 29, 2009)

*New T's*

New members to my family.

1)H.lividum

Midnight Snack

Red Vs Cobalt Blue


2)L.parahybana


3)B.smithi


----------



## Jojos (Jan 29, 2009)

Just on a friendly note. You could put more substrate in the g.rosea tank. They love to dig.


----------



## ZamWiesel (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah I have. It's about half way up her terrarium now. And she does love to dig.


----------



## Jojos (Jan 29, 2009)

I forgot to add that I love your T's and the pics.


----------

